# Newly arrived...need help please



## betty10 (Jul 8, 2008)

We have just relocated to Orange County and would like to purchase a car asap. Can anyone please share any tips on getting finance, insurance etc? We would rather finance the car than pay cash. In the interim, does anyone know of any car rental companies which are not $1500 or more a month for a car hire? Also, we would like to hook up cell phones, but have been told we need a social security number - is this any way around this? We have been told the Social Security number could take up to a month. All ideas greatly appreciated! thanks


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Given the state of the auto industry at the moment, I'd just walk into a car dealership and lay the problem on them. If they have the chance to make a sale, they'll find you the financing and the insurance, I bet.

You might try those pay as you go phones to get started - then upgrade to a monthly plan when the social security numbers come through. Or ask your employer for help on this one. They might have a deal through their mobile provider where you can get the use of a "company" cell phone for a month or two.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Bev the days of dealer financing are almost over. Just follow some of the dark news about wholesale financing.

Target, Wallgreens, CVS ... carry prepaid cell phones and additional minutes to upload.
Unless you have a relationship with a local bank or your employer does you will find it hard to finance a vehicle. Without SS# - good luck to you.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Time to start building that US credit history. Unfortunately, it takes time. As soon as you have a SSN, go to BoA or WF and put $500 on a secured credit card. Ever month spend between $50 and $100 on it, then pay in full when the bill arrives. Don't apply for credit on anything else until 8 months have passed, and after that only apply for 1 or 2 new credit lines every year. In about 5 years, you'll have a great score!

For the car, you'll be fleeced if you can get financing at all. Best to spend $5k cash on a reasonable clunker and take a mechanic along with you if you're not automotively inclined. You'll find cars on craigslist.com and automotive mechanics on aaa.com. The other clunker advantage is that you can take simple liability insurance rather than full coverage. And since the price of your insurance is linked to your US credit history and US driving record (both of which are currently empty), you'll save a fortune here, too. If you get tempted to visit a dealer, do not enter their premises without fully reading, understanding and following the tips given at carbuyingtips.com. Between the adverts and poor layout, the information at that site is pure gold.

The days of contact cell phones are coming to an end. If you are going to be a heavier user, try boostmobile.com (or similar) who offer an unlimited plan. If you're a light user. there will be a whole pile of them in your local Target/Walmart/supermarket with top-up cards. These don't need a contract and won't need a SSN.


----------



## tomben (Dec 31, 2008)

betty10 said:


> We have just relocated to Orange County and would like to purchase a car asap. Can anyone please share any tips on getting finance, insurance etc? We would rather finance the car than pay cash. In the interim, does anyone know of any car rental companies which are not $1500 or more a month for a car hire? Also, we would like to hook up cell phones, but have been told we need a social security number - is this any way around this? We have been told the Social Security number could take up to a month. All ideas greatly appreciated! thanks


As others have mentioned prepaid is probably your best bet. I have one through T-Mobile, so long as you charge it with $100 you get 10c a minute flat fee. You actually buy 1000 anytime minutes and they last a whole year. No other charges or non use charges.


----------

